# Handy Gratis Aufladen



## Anonymous (18 August 2002)

Sehr geeherte Damen und Herren,

Dialer hacker Seiten haben einen TOTAL schlächten ruf, jetzt hab ich eine Dialer Hacker Site gesehen ( h**p://[ entfernt ].co.uk.tt/ ) die vor den Kosten wart. Also hiebei handelt es sich um Telefon Karten auflader der ca. 3 Euro kostet, weil das Tool mit Modem zwei Minuten dauert bis es runter geladen wird. Danach soll man dieses Tool nach 24 h löschen. Wer macht dies denn der will doch dann immer sein Handy Gratis aufladen.

Nun ich hab dieses tool mal getestet es funktioniert. Danach bin ich zu T-D1 hin gegangen und die wollen jetzt wat weiß ich machen, nur ich bin schon mal aussen schneider!

h**p://[ entfernt ].co.uk.tt/

MFG Heiko 
(nicht der Webmaster Heiko, aber auch ein richtiger heiko, nicht das jetzt bald kommt du bist nicht der RICHTIGE HEIKO)

_Links entschärft_


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2002)

StGB § 263a Computerbetrug
und
StGB § 265a Erschleichen von Leistungen
sagen Dir aber schon was, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2002)

Heiko2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geeherte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Dialer hacker Seiten haben einen TOTAL schlächten ruf, jetzt hab ich eine Dialer Hacker Site gesehen ( h**p://[ entfernt ].co.uk.tt/ ) die vor den Kosten wart. Also hiebei handelt es sich um Telefon Karten auflader der ca. 3 Euro kostet, weil das Tool mit Modem zwei Minuten dauert bis es runter geladen wird. Danach soll man dieses Tool nach 24 h löschen. Wer macht dies denn der will doch dann immer sein Handy Gratis aufladen.
> 
> ...





hallo kannst du mir sagen wo möchte gerne das auch mal aus probieren?dankevorab

gruss


habi


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kannst du mir sagen wo möchte gerne das auch mal aus probieren?


*Genau* aus dem Grund hab ich den Link entfernt. Dir ist schon klar, dass das strafbar ist, was du vorhast, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2002)

Heiko2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geeherte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Dialer hacker Seiten haben einen TOTAL schlächten ruf, jetzt hab ich eine Dialer Hacker Site gesehen ( h**p://[ entfernt ].co.uk.tt/ ) die vor den Kosten wart. Also hiebei handelt es sich um Telefon Karten auflader der ca. 3 Euro kostet, weil das Tool mit Modem zwei Minuten dauert bis es runter geladen wird. Danach soll man dieses Tool nach 24 h löschen. Wer macht dies denn der will doch dann immer sein Handy Gratis aufladen.
> 
> ...




```

```


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2002)

hi Heiko,

Posten als Gäste diesem Thread eigentlich nur  Kleinganoven und total bescheuerte? 
:crazy:  :crazy:  :crazy: 

das MG ist dafür zu schade, um die zu erschiessen reicht heisser Käse unk:


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2002)

*hehe*
Naja - die meisten sind ja ganz o.k. - wobei es freilich ausgesucht dämliche Kandidaten gibt. Ich weigere mich aber irgendwie innerlich, einen Anmeldezwang einzuführen. Das wäre der Sache IMHO abträglich.


----------



## technofreak (20 September 2002)

wär ich auch nicht für, ich hab ja auch nur von diesem Thread gesprochen.

In anderen Threads gibt´s ne ganze Reihe guter Postings von Gästen!


----------



## SprMa (21 September 2002)

Das Gute ist, daß man die "Gäste", die solch dämlichen Schwachfug verzapfen, meistens an ihren Schreibfehlern erkennt... :roll:


Matthias


----------

